# Antenna Question



## hometheaterman (Dec 2, 2003)

Ok I'm not sure if this is the correct part of the forum or not because I don't want to recieve HD just SD channels OTA. Ok here is my dellima. We have had NBC and a few PBS channels for a while now but the ABC you couldn't pick up with an antenna on the roof and I like like 5 miles away from the station and it was all staticy so I'm not sure what was up with that then we didn't have a CBS well just recently we got a CBS station and when I hooked up my antenna I noticed we have a new ABC now also. Ok here is my problem the antenna I'm using is indoor it is just one of those with a magnent you put on our car or RV or whatever for car tv's. Well I am using that as thats all I have. Well I had to aim it to get the best preformance on CBS and it isn't bad looking. Even though not as good as the distant network I was getting from Dish. I was thinking about adding UPN to Dish but since I can get CBS now I decided I didn't need the Atlanta feed so I switched to UPN. Well anyway I have 2 tvs on the top floor. Neither have an antenna at all and get more channels and they are clearer although NBC like flashes but anyway I do not have an antenna connected and then on the middle floor or the main one but not the basement in my hometheater room I have that antenna and it is ok but not quite as good and I aimed it and without it I don't get anything but a slight picture but all static basically. Why is that that it gets it better upstairs with no antenna than it does downstairs with an antenna? Also I'm using the Guide Plus on my PC with ATI AIW card and it doesn't appear to reconize the new ABC and CBS in the program guide is there a way to add it so it shows me what is on?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

hometheaterman said:


> Ok I'm not sure if this is the correct part of the forum or not because I don't want to recieve HD just SD channels OTA. Ok here is my dellima. We have had NBC and a few PBS channels for a while now but the ABC you couldn't pick up with an antenna on the roof and I like like 5 miles away from the station and it was all staticy so I'm not sure what was up with that then we didn't have a CBS well just recently we got a CBS station and when I hooked up my antenna I noticed we have a new ABC now also. Ok here is my problem the antenna I'm using is indoor it is just one of those with a magnent you put on our car or RV or whatever for car tv's. Well I am using that as thats all I have. Well I had to aim it to get the best preformance on CBS and it isn't bad looking. Even though not as good as the distant network I was getting from Dish. I was thinking about adding UPN to Dish but since I can get CBS now I decided I didn't need the Atlanta feed so I switched to UPN. Well anyway I have 2 tvs on the top floor. Neither have an antenna at all and get more channels and they are clearer although NBC like flashes but anyway I do not have an antenna connected and then on the middle floor or the main one but not the basement in my hometheater room I have that antenna and it is ok but not quite as good and I aimed it and without it I don't get anything but a slight picture but all static basically. Why is that that it gets it better upstairs with no antenna than it does downstairs with an antenna? Also I'm using the Guide Plus on my PC with ATI AIW card and it doesn't appear to reconize the new ABC and CBS in the program guide is there a way to add it so it shows me what is on?


I think you set the record for long sentences! :grin: Basic sciences and natural laws are your reception dilemma. The transmitted signals are in clearer view upstairs. There are more things that lessen the signals downstairs. The static that you describe may be emitting from power lines, transformes from within your home or elsewhere. Can you describe the, "Static?" Static should not be present with an SD signal. Is this static in the video or audio or both? Where I live, I have to have a deep fringe antenna with amplification, that must be aimed in the direction of the distant stations in order to receive them. Regardless if the SD signal is transmitted in HD ED or whatever, it is free from static or other artifact. Now when receiving analog signals, static, ghosting, white snow and black snow can be present depending on a lot of different factors.


----------

